# African Dwarf Frogs & Nerites @ Petco



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I've been researching ADFs & Nerites as possible tankmates for my new Betta, after my tank is fully cycled. Today I was buying some supplies at Petco & saw they had a good amount of them in a divided tank. I only saw one dead fish with them (which is better than usual, though there were multiple dead fish in the tank next to them). The frogs were definitely African Dwarfs since they had bothe webbed feet & hands. They were so active too! The Nerites were also active & in varying sizes. I'm considering either Zebras or Tigers, though Tigers would be a nice pop of color & easier to spot if they crawl towards the back of my heavily planted tank.

They all looked so cute & were only $3.29 each! I almost bought them, but held off for several reasons. My Betta arrives on Wednesday so I would need to wait for him to get used to his new home & observe his temperament. My tank isn't cycled yet. I've heard Petco frogs can bring illnesses with them. I would need to buy another critter keeper tank to use for quarantine (I have one to drip-acclimate my Betta when he arrives). I'll probably end up waiting around four months before I get 3 ADFs & 1-2 Nerites. Or I might end up with them earlier if I browse the Petco near my boyfriend's job, killing time before he gets out of work. I would prefer to get them from reputable sellers though. Oh the urge to have them!


----------



## KellyC (Feb 28, 2014)

I am also cycling a new tank...my first, and I was also thinking of getting an African frog too. I need to do a little more research on them before deciding though. I'd hate for my betta to eat him and yes, they are so darned cute! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56376;


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

This will be my first cycled tank, too. I've had fish tanks in the past, but didn't know about cycling. Surprisingly my last Betta (about 7 years ago) did well in an uncycled tank, without testing water parameters or using a heater (water stayed within recommended temps). This time around I'm trying to make sure I offer my new Betta the best home & long healthy life.

Now I just have to limit my time at Petco, to avoid an impulse ADF & Nerite purchase, lol. Though if I fall for the temptation, I wonder if I could keep them quarantined in the large critter keeper until my tank is cycled? I would add some plants, a small adjustable heater, & algae tabs (for the Nerites)?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How big is the tank?


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

The critter keeper is about 10.5"L x 6.5"W x 6.5"H. It has a plastic vented lid with handles, a feeding door & a removable slot I can use for the heater. It also has a slot that fits airline tubing.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It is recommended that ADF be in groups of at least three as they are so social. By the time you add subtrate, decor, equipment, etc., your KK would be less than 1.5 gallons and way too small for any tank mates.

For ADF and a Betta you'd need 5+ gallons.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

What if I keep the KK bare bottom, with some Anubias & "baby" Water Sprite? I would only use the KK as a quarantine tank for the ADFs. My Betta's tank is 5G, so I know I can have the 3 ADFs as tankmates there.

Also would you recommend male or female ADFs? I know females have the white bump between their legs & males have the spot at their armpits. I don't think I'll mix sexes to avoid breeding.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sex doesn't matter with ADF. You do need a hide for them in the five.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I was thinking of adding small flowerpots (that Betta couldn't get into) with no drain holes for them to hide in.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

3 is really the way to go, I had 2 in my 5.5 gallon for a while (shortly after getting them I started quarantine for another) and I just added him and they are so much more active already! I quarantined my one little guy in a half gallon tank for 3 months with daily 100% water changes. I would definitely be cautious about the bioload though. my tank is moderately planted and has held a steady cycle for a long time but it is overstocked...what I'm trying to say is just be sure to watch your parameters carefully if/when you add the frogs!

I'm not sure it's necessary to quarantine the frogs away from the fish for 3 months like I did (I did this to be sure the new frog did not have chytrid) , I only quarantined the first 2 for 2 weeks before introducing them to the tank with the betta.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I'll definitely get 3. I would probably quarantine them for 3 months. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

Well I say it's not necessary because fish can't get chytrid


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh, in that case I guess I'd do a shorter quarantine. Don't want go overkill either, lol. I would still need to wait for my tank to cycle to add the ADFs. My Betta finally arrived today so it should be cycled in a few weeks. I'm keeping a close eye on my parameters, but so far they're consistent.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

That's great! Please update when everything's set up I love seeing people's healthy happy frogs!


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I will!!:-D


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

So I ended up getting 3 male ADFs on Friday! I have them in quarantine with 2 Tiger Nerite Snails I got on Thursday. I named the ADFs Athos, Aramis, & Porthos after the Three Musketeers. The Nerites are Tigre ("tiger" in Spanish) & Babo (short for "babosa", the Spanish common name for snail, literally meaning "slimy").


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

Here they are together...


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

Those frogs look nice and fat! perfect, so unusual for a petstore buy, mine were all skin and bones when I bought them! Please tell us how your cycle keeps up...I was concerned with 3 ADF, a betta and a nerite...unfortunately I never did find out, my nerite escaped never to be seen again.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

The Petco I bought the ADFs from had all the tanks in decent shape. The water in their tank was crystal clear & there were no dead fish/frogs/snails/etc.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you don't have one already buy at liquid Ammonia test kit. While the three ADF in a five is fine the addition of two Nerites is problematical as snails have huge bioloads.

Test water daily until you pinpoint a pattern. I wouldn't let Ammonia get over 0.25ppm. See Mike's thread in the Compatibiity section on a great way to feed.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I have the API master kit. I dosed the bag water for the snails & ADFs with two drops of Prime. I've been dosing the quarantine tank with 2 drops of Prime & doing daily water changes. I dose the 5G Betta tank too. So far I've gotten 0ppm ammonia.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do the ADF have hides or anything in the quarantine tank? Wal-Mart has terracotta pots without holes so the ADF can't get stuck.

What I meant was a Betta, three ADF and two Nerites in a five gallon will be a bit much so you may have to up your water changes. If the five is cycled there's no reason to use Prime daily as you shouldn't be seeing Ammonia in a cycled aquarium.

BTW, a tip I learned: Keep Seachem Stability on hand. When you add new fish/frogs/inverts to an already-cycled tank dose with the Stability. I'm not scientific so for lack of the proper term Stability "fertilizes" the existing bacteria and prevents a mini-cycle or cycle crash from the added Ammonia load.

Great names!


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I tried adding a hamster tunnel section, but the ADFs didn't care for it & it didn't stay in place properly, just added bulk. We don't have Walmarts in NYC. I checked Kmart but they only had regular terracotta pots. I know the Petco near my job has small glazed pots without holes in the aquatic section. I'll probably buy one & supplement with craft canvas tunnels I can make.

My tank isn't cycled yet (in progress), that's why I've been dosing with Prime. I'm ok with bigger water changes if they're needed after adding the ADFs & snails to the Betta tank.

Thanks for the tip on the Seachem Stability. I think I bought a bottle (I'm at work now). Glad you like the names! Now I need to make a decision on my Betta's name, LOL.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

While my guy was in quarantine I had one of those plant mats and cut it up and just stuck the whole thing in there so he could hide in that and since it floated use it to be closer to the surface, just an idea


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Eric the Red.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm actually saving the name Eric (spelled "Erick") for if I ever have a son


----------

